# What's the typical learning schedule for riding lessons?



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_It all depends on the person, and whomever is teaching them. _

_No one learns at the same speed, so you have to take into account your age, physical and mental fitness, ability to understand direction and apply them etc._

_Some coaches are more strict for when a person can move on then others, so it can also be dependant on that. _

_No one should move onto jumping until they have aquired a firm, solid support base._


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

It took me 9ish months to learn how to walk,trot,canter,gallop and jump.Though I haven't jumped high at all and I don't take lessons anymore. I'm improving on everything at the moment with my TB. I do want to do lessons again later though 
My instructor always said I was a natural rider so yeahh.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Agreed with Velvets completely. 

This is my criteria for my students: must be able to post and steer to enter a group lesson. Must be able to have a proper leg position AND do a posting trot without stirrups for an entire lap before cantering. Must be able to circle/cut across at a canter AND do a lap without stirrups before you can jump. To get to this point I would say on average for the student who rides once a week this takes about a year. For some of the really little ones who aren't strong or aren't as coordinated it can take 2. The ones who take twice a week probably take closer to 9 mo. But it all depends on the rider!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been taking lessons for about 8 months now and I am progressing some. I went to take lessons to learn my seat better for Cutter. I ride all of the lesson horses it depends on what the instructor and I are trying to get accomplished on which horse I ride. Lately I have been riding an Arab for the canter.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I have been riding for 2 , almost 3 years and am just learning to canter and jump. I took breaks in between, switch disciplines, ect.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It depends on the instructor. Some will push students through quickly just to keep their business up - kids who want to be cantering and jumping asap and parents who think cantering and jumping means their kid is talented.
I think this is a money hungry, useless way of teaching to be honest, as the student does not know the basics and when sh!t hits the fan the kid can't stay balanced and stay on board. 

I start them very slowly, teaching work on the ground so grooming, tacking up etc. General horse common sense, mounting, position, 'stop, go and turn' etc. I lead the student for a few lessons so I can stay close in case they lose their balance, before they go out onto the lunge. 
I much prefer them to be totally comfortable on a horse, confident and capable at 'stop, go and turn' CORRECTLY -yes, even 10 year old kids can use their seat to control the horse. If you teach it early, there's a much better chance that they'll retain the information for future riding. 


You can't put a time frame on learning. I'm absolutely still learning and I compete, coach and train regularly. Internationally competitive grand prix riders are still learning. 
As has been said above, everyone learns at a different rate, and feel that putting a time frame on a person to achieve things in their riding is unfair, as if they do not meet that time frame they feel down about themselves and their abilities.


----------



## jumper444 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think it truly takes time to become a good rider. When I first started taking lessons I was jumping after a month (I had had some western lessons before that but it had been a while) and my trainer just kept putting the rails up. He didn't work on technical things or the basics at all instead just kept putting the fences higher. 
After about 2 years I was jumping 2'6 2'9. At shows I was just merely getting through the courses but I wasn't winning! About a year ago I switched trainers and I love my new trainer! In the past year she has really worked on all the basics I missed out on. My position and leg has improved tremendously! Now I am actually winning at shows! I am jumping about 2'9 3'0 now but I have actually learned how to ride versus sitting on a horse. I see some of the girls I used to ride with at shows sometimes and in a year they have gone from 2'6 to 4'0!!!! They have absolutely no leg at all! Their form is sloppy and they fall off frequently! That just shows that it takes time to develop the skills you needn't be a good rider and a higher fence doesn't make you a better rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with the last two post. So many people want to canter now. Then they want to jump now and every time. If you dont teach them then you are no good. Thier is so much about horses that if you rush it you miss alot and then it is realy hard to fix bad habits down the road. If you get hurt it can make it very hard on you to get back in the grove. I realy think two yrs if you have just started riding but I tend to be on the cautious side of things. You need to undeerstand the micanics before you do.


----------



## Ashley S (Apr 11, 2011)

Well as a bit of an update; I just did my first jumping lesson this week, I thought I would be nervous, but surprisingly not! I've certainly made huge improvements in my position, hands nice and soft now, and sat up straight. Although, I fell off the other week when my horse slowed to a trot when I wasn't expecting it, while we were doing stirrup-less work.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Ashley S said:


> Well as a bit of an update; I just did my first jumping lesson this week, I thought I would be nervous, but surprisingly not! I've certainly made huge improvements in my position, hands nice and soft now, and sat up straight. Although, I fell off the other week when my horse slowed to a trot when I wasn't expecting it, while we were doing stirrup-less work.


I think this is the catch 22 with stirrupless work. Now I am a BIG fan of stirrupless work but I think you accomplish a lot more working at the trot than the canter. And it is safer. With stirrups, one should learn how to detect when your horse wants to break the canter so that you can apply the aids to keep him going. This detection should become automatic and your aids instantaneous. That way when you do progress to cantering without stirrups you are in more control of your horse and would be much less likely to experience that unexpected, super bouncy trot that occurs when a horse breaks canter.

I also am not surprised that your jumping now improved your position. IMO, coaches need to challenge their students...in a safe manner. 
Certainly for safety we need to reach a certain level of competency before moving up to canter and jumping. And we don't want to be pushed to do things we are not ready to do. But when we're ~80% of the way there, let's move on to the next step! Building muscle takes time but small challenges such as practicing two point over low jumps helps improve balance and aids in muscle memory of proper position. And lets face it, riding around and around in circles becomes monotonous and boring.

There are a lot of "beginner level" coaches out there but the truly talented ones are hard to find. Talented coached inspire and motivate you and continue to teach new things. WHen you reach a plateau they help you advance to the next level. THey show interested in your goals, help you set goals and then they devise a plan to help you reach those goals.

Now I've gone completely off tangent from you post - sorry about that! Sounds like you are well on your way. Good luck!


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

upnover said:


> Agreed with Velvets completely.
> 
> This is my criteria for my students: must be able to post and steer to enter a group lesson. Must be able to have a proper leg position AND do a *posting trot without stirrups for an entire lap before cantering*. Must be able to circle/cut across at a canter AND do a lap without stirrups before you can jump. To get to this point I would say on average for the student who rides once a week this takes about a year. For some of the really little ones who aren't strong or aren't as coordinated it can take 2. The ones who take twice a week probably take closer to 9 mo. But it all depends on the rider!


Lol! I'd never progress if this was required of me!


----------

